# Zinsser Cover Stain



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

We used Cover Stain today and was surprised when it took all day to dry. Much to our dismay we found out it was the low VOC version. Thanks to the Feds for ruining another great product.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bighead said:


> We used Cover Stain today and was surprised when it took all day to dry. Much to our dismay we found out it was the low VOC version. Thanks to the Feds for ruining another great product.


Next they'll be takin' our guns! Alas! is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

ditto here...did not see that it said low voc ..Im going to look at the can tomorrow....it was not the same for sure..too long to dry and felt "soft" for lack of a better term...still smells to high heaven though


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Next they'll be takin' our guns! Alas! is nothing sacred anymore?



They can take the short guns. Just don't take my long ones.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

They can take NONE of my guns. I would much prefer to take theirs:yes:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Watcha got bender. I only hunt. I don't mess around with hand guns. I have shot a few before and it is fun. 30-30, 30-06, 12g,20g,22,50 cal break action muzzle loader,Hoyt compound.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, I dont have any guns:innocent:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Bender said:


> Oh, I dont have any guns:innocent:



What the?:blink:

Good luck taking theirs.:thumbsup:


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> Oh, I dont have any guns:innocent:


LOL Bender! :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Oh, I dont have any guns:innocent:


People in Idaho have tons of guns... Its like a separate country with in the US they could defend them selves quit well


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

It goes from Cover-Stain to guns. Wow. Never saw that one coming:thumbup:

I like talking guns though. 30-06 bolt action, 30-06 BAR, 12g, .50 cal muzzleloader, and soon trading for a Browing Illusion compound! Can't wait for that!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Next they'll be takin' our guns! Alas! is nothing sacred anymore?


You can talk guns, but not politics and guns. 

Remember, the Mods!


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bender said:


> They can take NONE of my guns. I would much prefer to take theirs:yes:


 
Bender for President! That's right on. :notworthy:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

fftopic:but had to chime in.
270, 243, 9mm, .22 , .17, 12 ga., 20. ga. .30 cal. M1A. I just sold them all in January and I made sure to keep my cash receipt.:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This original thread has got to be a couple years old. It was the first and last time I used "Alas" in a sentence.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

Im a newbie so it would probably be inapropriate for me to comment on off topic comments, so Ill refrain for now. Funny thing is the other day I was priming old panneling for paint, I ended up having to leave and come back the next day for the final coat it totaly f***ED me. I'll be sure to account for the added time in my bid in the future, so there screwing the HOs as well as the contractor. I'm afraid what they're gonna do next..... I won't dare guess wouldn't want to jinx anyone


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

What cover stain has a low voc????????


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

never seen low voc coverstain here. used kilz oderless and didnt work worth 

and what good are guns when there aren't any bullets anymore? 2 wars and the bad economy, all the bullets are gone!


----------

